# CLEARO POD | Overview



## HPBotha (18/11/19)

We are proud to introduce a new take on the Clearo, a modern design that trends towards a shorter, palm-able, pod-like devices; that is a more stealthy and easier to pocket. It also offer the advantage of a bigger battery in a more compact device. The Clearo Pod takes our legendary Clearo performance and heritage, and redesigns it into a compact Pod device, making it a modern alternative to the classic. 

​

*Design Focus:*

1.Modern Form-Factor
The Clearo Pod is designed with more modern sensibilities in mind. Compromise is made on thinness in favour of a shorter, more palm-able design. This results in a stealthier device, thats easy to pocket yet contains more battery life and advanced electronic control such as boost.

​

2.Open Pod
The pod-style tank is a completely open and re-useable design allowing Atomizer Head replacement and Refilling. The advantage of this system, is that different flavours can be stored and swapped on the go with ease and every coil can be dedicated to a Flavour - for the purest delivery. It also means that pods can be pre-filled and carried instead Flavour bottles.
​


3.Clearo Control
The Clearo Pod brings variable control to the Clearo system for the first time. Now Airflow can be varied and Power can be adjusted from a standard 8W to a Boosted 10W. This allows further refinement and tailoring of the vaping experience for different flavours and nicotine strengths, or simply to suite your preferred MTL style.

​



*AIRFLOW:*

​
Airflow:
Clearo Pod now offers Air Flow Control for the first time. The benefit of this is to better customise the airflow and tailor it to your preferred vaping style or flavour. It also offers a wider range of airflow for those that prefer a looser draw, or to balance out the extra power on hand.

Adjust the airflow ring on the Atomizer Base, at the bottom of the pod and test it by both drawing air through before inserting, and then after inserting and firing - until you're satisfied with the perfect MTL experience.

Once inserted, the Pod air flow will remain perfectly tuned, until you want to change it up.


​





*Technical Specifications:*
​


Rated Wattage/s: Variable Power (8W / 10W)
Product Size:  103 x 25 x 17 mm
Coil type: Horizontal Coil, Kanthal, Organic Cotton
Resistance: 1.6 Ω 
Tank Volume: 2.0ml

*AIO Anatomy:*


​

The Pod allows you some freedom when it comes to setting your own airflow, to perfectly match your favourite juice. The added Boost function of the Clearo Pod allows you to bump up the power output to maximise flavour and vapour production - as you see fit. 


*Replacing the Atomizer Head:*

Same Atomizer Head:
The Clearo Pod shares the same Atomiser head as that of the Clearo 2.


​

Replacing the Atomizer Head:

Remove the Pod from the Battery
Make sure Tank is empty or low and upside down.
Lift the D-Ring and unscrew the Atomizer Base.
Unscrew the Clearo Atomizer Head from the Base and dispose responsibly.
Prime your new Atomiser Head by dripping a few drops of Flavour into the top hole in the centre of the Coil Head.
Replace the Atomiser Head and Re-assemble.
Fill up your Pod and wait a few minutes to allow for proper wicking before use.



*Refilling:*

​
To Refill:

Rotate the Pod/Device so that the silicone flap is facing upwards .
Gently lift the Silicon Tab from the DOT side of the flap.
Fill the tank through the exposed fill port, do not over fill the pod, as an air lock can form.
Use your favourite Twisp flavour; we recommend 50:50 VGG, 18 - 8 mg nicotine for the best MTL experience.
3mg HP flavours are not supported.
Replace the seal, ensuring that the seal is fully flush within the Filling recess.
If the pod was removed from the battery, please re-insert.

Note: the Clearo Pod, like the Clearo 2 is perfectly capable to be used with Nic Salts, as long as the PG ratio is 50:50 or higher.

*Starter Pack:*

Starterpack Contents:
1 x Clearo Pod Battery (900mAh)
1 x Clearo Pod Tank (2ml)
1 x Clearo Atomizer Head (1.6Ω)
1 x USB Charging Cable (Micro USB)
1 x User Manual

​




*Usage:*

Charge level indication takes place in the power button (Main Indicator Light) after every button press. The single LED light is used to indicate the level of the charge in 3 increments. A white indicates a 100 - 65% full Battery. As the charge drops the ligh changes from White, to Blue (65 -30% full), and finally Red (30 -0%).
Charging is indicated by the same Main Indicator colour LED light, once charging initialises the light will briefly cycle through it’s 3 colours. As the charge increases, so does the colour index.
_Boost Mode Enabled:_ The Boost indicator will light up white when the Boost Indicator Button is pressed and activated, pressing the same button will disable Boost mode and revert the power output to normal, while turning off the indicator light. 
_Connection Error (Short Circuit):_ In the unlikely event that your Atomizer Head or Battery short circuits, the power will shut off, and the top and bottom LED lights will flash alternately. Please reseat the Atomizer Head, and or, the Pod, or contact Twisp® Support should the problem persist.
_Overheat Protection:_ If button is pressed for longer than 10 seconds, the power will shut off to prevent damage to the Atomizer Head, and the Main Indicator LED will cycle through the three colours for a few seconds. The device can continue to be used normally thereafter.
_Overcharging Protection:_ To protect the Battery, the charging power is shut-off when the charge is completed.
_Low Voltage Protection:_ When the Battery voltage drops lower than required, the Main Indicator LED will flash 4 times in Red and the device will lock. Charge the device and power it back on. 



​*Where to Buy:*
At any of our Twisp Kiosks, retail partners or online at Twisp

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/11/19)

This looks great @HPBotha 
Nice and sleek, great to see the variable airflow

I have a soft spot for the Clearo1 which got me off the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faraaz (18/11/19)

This really looks like a winner chicken dinner !!! 

love the pricing , adjustable airflow, battery capacity, boost option and method of filling !! 

Hope to get one soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Faraaz (18/11/19)

Also the availability of twisp coils at almost every major mall ! Just hope the coils are of a good standard

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (18/11/19)

I just want to tell you @HPBotha a job well done following the trends for a company that didn't want to change.
Change is good especially if it means moving forward.
Looking forward to trying out your innovations...Awesome!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/11/19)

Other question, is there a trade in on the CUE seeing that we can't find pods anywhere?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (19/11/19)

I'm gonna have to make a turn by head office today i see.. LOL as this i will have to have..

Best move ever to enter the refilled pod market Twisp. Well done..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (19/11/19)

It so great to see the positive reaction to our new Clearo Pod. 
I do urge you to try it ... and would love to hear your feedback after using it.
We understand the growing popularity of Pods, but also respect the needs of vapers along the entire vaping journey and we're not giving up on our open system users (a.k.a refillable / re-useable). The Clearo Pod uses the same coil as the Clearo 2 and the coils are of a very high standard, rest assured - Clearo is our oldest and one of our most important brands.

However, we are always working on the next "thing" - always trying to innovate where we can and bring you products that aren't just on trend, but hopefully set the trend. So you should see more exciting developments in this regard in the near future.

Look forward to hearing more from you guys ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (19/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Other question, is there a trade in on the CUE seeing that we can't find pods anywhere?


Hi Resistance, please tell me more about where you are not finding pods? This should not be the case? As far as I know, our production on Cue has been running smoothly and production rates have been above quota.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (19/11/19)

Faraaz said:


> Also the availability of twisp coils at almost every major mall ! Just hope the coils are of a good standard


The Clearo coils are of top notch grade. There have been many to try and copy it, but they don't come close. Ours is the original and the best.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faraaz (19/11/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi Resistance, please tell me more about where you are not finding pods? This should not be the case? As far as I know, our production on Cue has been running smoothly and production rates have been above quota.


I think he refers to and i have also given up on that , that is non Twisp outlets, however i see Twisp Kiosks always have stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (19/11/19)

Faraaz said:


> I think he refers to and i have also given up on that , that is non Twisp outlets, however i see Twisp Kiosks always have stock


I will follow up on that, and would appreciate you mentioning which outlets in particular.
Note, we are not represented in Clicks anymore, but Spar, Pick 'n Pay and Diskem are doing well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (19/11/19)

Resistance said:


> I just want to tell you @HPBotha a job well done following the trends for a company that didn't want to change.
> Change is good especially if it means moving forward.
> Looking forward to trying out your innovations...Awesome!





Trust me, i am a very little cog in the machine! We are blessed that Twisp is a progressive organisation, and we do allot of R&D on every option that is released to find the best solution for our customers....and then we do allot of design work that you will not see. @Mic Lazzari is the Design lead and has seriously been pushing allot of our new designs into development. 

@Mic Lazzari We should do an ecigssa post one day fully taking a product from start to finish, to show what Twisp Design really is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (19/11/19)

HPBotha said:


> Trust me, i am a very little cog in the machine! We are blessed that Twisp is a progressive organisation, and we do allot of R&D on every option that is released to find the best solution for our customers....and then we do allot of design work that you will not see. @Mic Lazzari is the Design lead and has seriously been pushing allot of our new designs into development.
> 
> @Mic Lazzari We should do an ecigssa post one day fully taking a product from start to finish, to show what Twisp Design really is.


Thanks Heinrich. And Yes. That is a great idea ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (19/11/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> It so great to see the positive reaction to our new Clearo Pod.
> I do urge you to try it ... and would love to hear your feedback after using it.
> We understand the growing popularity of Pods, but also respect the needs of vapers along the entire vaping journey and we're not giving up on our open system users (a.k.a refillable / re-useable). The Clearo Pod uses the same coil as the Clearo 2 and the coils are of a very high standard, rest assured - Clearo is our oldest and one of our most important brands.
> 
> ...



Yup for sure will give feedback as soon as i can get my grubby little paws on one.. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (19/11/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> It so great to see the positive reaction to our new Clearo Pod.
> I do urge you to try it ... and would love to hear your feedback after using it.
> We understand the growing popularity of Pods, but also respect the needs of vapers along the entire vaping journey and we're not giving up on our open system users (a.k.a refillable / re-useable). The Clearo Pod uses the same coil as the Clearo 2 and the coils are of a very high standard, rest assured - Clearo is our oldest and one of our most important brands.
> 
> ...





Mic Lazzari said:


> I will follow up on that, and would appreciate you mentioning which outlets in particular.
> Note, we are not represented in Clicks anymore, but Spar, Pick 'n Pay and Diskem are doing well.


Spar is normally always out of stock.
Picknpay,...didn't know they stocked them.have'nt seen any at picknpay and diskem is totally out of my way.
But I'll post picks if I can next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (19/11/19)

Well done to you as well @Mic Lazzari .
Awesome new designs with features vapers want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (27/11/19)

@Mr. B heard you where looking for a pod system while traveling....hint hint wink wink

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (28/11/19)

So i have been using my new Clearo Pod for a week now and wow its awesome. Ease of use. Adjustable airflow, flavour, battery life, and the new boost button, easy filling of the pod and the longevity and reliability of the Clearo coils makes this device a big winner in my books.

It really is a great upgrade from the older Clearo device. And it still works just as good, if not better.

Well done to the whole Twisp team for bringing us such a great successor to the mighty Clearo..LOL

Oh, just one thing that took me a while to get use to is the fire button is on the side, so you need to hold the device sideways, fire button not facing you to vape comfortably on the mouthpiece.

@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (28/11/19)

KarlDP said:


> So i have been using my new Clearo Pod for a week now and wow its awesome. Ease of use. Adjustable airflow, flavour, battery life, and the new boost button, easy filling of the pod and the longevity and reliability of the Clearo coils makes this device a big winner in my books.
> 
> It really is a great upgrade from the older Clearo device. And it still works just as good, if not better.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (28/11/19)

HPBotha said:


> @Mr. B heard you where looking for a pod system while traveling....hint hint wink wink


Thanks for the heads up, but I already got myself a pod system

Reactions: Like 1


----------

